# just done my first hgh shot!!!



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi guys just done my first 2iu of gh, i have done loads of research and watched vids but just wanted to double check if what happened is about right, got my 2iu in the slin pin and injected into my stomache to the side of the belly button, pin went in fine no blood but when i took the pin out there was a spot of blood on my stomache also after i swabbed the bit of blood away i looked like there was an instant bruise forming??? what did i do wrong or is this standard??? :innocent:


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

hmmm strange ive got red lumps lol coz using kigs... you should be fine. good luck with the cycle mate


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

just went through it all again in my head and i injected straight into my stomache. so i grabbed the skin and the needle went straingt in to the stomache and it should of gone in at a 45 degree angle. duh by bad will be better tomorrow.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

2nd shot this morning and all went fine lol. what are peoples views on keeping the unmixed vials in the fridge vs in room temp. also im using a mini fridge from argos anyone else use a mini fridge as it does not state what temp its kept at. hgh was nice and cool this morning though so hopefully be all good.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

As long as its cool mate its fine. Glad this jab went a little better.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

what about the unmixed vials fridge or drawer in room??


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> what about the unmixed vials fridge or drawer in room??


hmmm good question?

I will be doin my first shot of hgh nxt week....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Refrigerator


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

The less time out of the cooler the better ,I think it can survive for 6 weeks! Why take the risk? You hiding it from the mrs ?


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

bigbrad said:


> The less time out of the cooler the better ,I think it can survive for 6 weeks! Why take the risk? You hiding it from the mrs ?


You hiding it from the mrs ?

I might be


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

austin84 said:


> You hiding it from the mrs ?
> 
> I might be


Yes I am, I did try and rip open a beer can and was gna hide in there! Or was thinking beer stash can, in the it's just on the egg shelf, she hasn't found it yet....


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

so just put it all in the frridge.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

bigbrad said:


> Yes I am, I did try and rip open a beer can and was gna hide in there! Or was thinking beer stash can, in the it's just on the egg shelf, she hasn't found it yet....


The funny thing is this is the trickiest thing for me out of the whole hgh process! Lol


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

austin84 said:


> The funny thing is this is the trickiest thing for me out of the whole hgh process! Lol


+1 lol


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> so just put it all in the frridge.


Yes mate


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

Fuk it just been busted


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

bigbrad said:


> Fuk it just been busted


what happened?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

bigbrad said:


> Fuk it just been busted


 :lol: should have told her up front. She'll be more annoyed your hiding it from her and being deceiptful What else are you hiding? How many nyphetes do you sneak out to see behind her back, because we know you're deceiptful :lol:


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> what happened?


She found my stash , told her it's good for you....


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

BillC said:


> :lol: should have told her up front. She'll be more annoyed your hiding it from her and being deceiptful What else are you hiding? How many nyphetes do you sneak out to see behind her back, because we know you're deceiptful :lol:


Lol true it's just that.... Ahhh I'm lost for words and yes she's shut up shop down there so what is a man to do ..?.?..


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

bigbrad said:


> Lol true it's just that.... Ahhh I'm lost for words and yes she's shut up shop down there so what is a man to do ..?.?..


Bad times still give it a few months of it an she won't be able to keep ur hands off u !! Lol


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have not had any of this cts yet or numb hands but im only running 2iu a day, should i whack in 4iu tomorrow to see if i get cts?


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorr to hijack this thread but i was led to believe that u are not ment to inject near the belly button or am i wrong? Because iv been injecting all around my stomach.


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> i have not had any of this cts yet or numb hands but im only running 2iu a day, should i whack in 4iu tomorrow to see if i get cts?


how many days you been on mate? ive been on 2iu a day for about a week now and have uped to 4iu with no sides from today.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

bigbrad said:


> how many days you been on mate? ive been on 2iu a day for about a week now and have uped to 4iu with no sides from today.


How you felling on it dude? Any change, skin, hair or body ?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I got upto 5iu a day for a couple of months before the cts started.

PS I too have to hide it from the missus. And she cleans the fridge! ;b


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

been on 4iu 6 days a week now for about a month and all is going well. starting to feel better and recover quicker from workouts. (might be all in the mind lol). long way to go yet but think waist is looking smaller.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I had a horrible time with hgh.

Tried hyges, blue tops and others, all left me with a red lumpy itch at the jab site for 4-5 days afterwards, stopped using as it was so annoying.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well I get cts from hgh and it isn't usually a problem but sometimes it makes things difficult, especially when I'm on a pull routine, my grip seems to fail when I still have reps left in the tank...


----------

